# New Tenancy Contract Without Agent



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

We've just found a new place to live, and we will be renting directly from the LL (no agency fees and no scumbag agent, hooray!). The LL has just bought the place recently and has never done this before, so we're both rookies when it comes to making a tenancy contract. I've got the template, but I've got a couple of questions:

1. Do we need a tenancy contract number, and if so how do I figure out what it is?

2. Does it need to be typed, or can I just fill it in by hand?

3. Any suggestions for extra clauses? The LL seems very reasonable but just wondering if there's anything important I should add in case any unusual circumstances arise.

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

3. Do you have pets, if yes it's good to have it written down that they are allowed.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think the most crucial step is to make sure this LL truly owns the apartment/villa in question; that he is not trying to sublet or an agent pretending to be the owner. Ask for a copy of his passport and verify against some type of document that he owns the place (ie SPA/title deed/property transfer document etc). Albeit a new LL, this is something (s)he should have researched and prepared and not to rely on the tenant to figure things out. 

If you have the generic tenancy contract template (should be two page - second page is addendum with detailed T&Cs), it covers pretty much everything including maintenance, payment, early termination, renewal etc. Once both of you have signed the contract, make copy of the cheque(s) you submit and have the LL acknowledged receipt for your own record. Either of you should get the contract registered with Ejari for a fee so that in the event of any disputes later, you can take it up with RERA/Rent Committee. You should have the contract typed up, not hand written. 

Cheers!


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. 

No pets, so no worries there.

I've already got a copy of the passport and title deed, and the LL has agreed to sort out Ejari once the contract is signed. I can smell a scam a mile away, and I'm confident that this is legit. 

The standard contract is actually one page and doesn't include anything related to maintenance; however, the LL has a maintenance contract in place so I'm not too concerned about that.

So now all I need to know is what the contract number should be - anyone done this before?


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I dont think tenancy contracts have contract numbers.

I do know that recently RERA has revised the tenancy contract template but havent seen the new one yet so cant say much.

Where did you get the contract template from?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

saya123 said:


> I dont think tenancy contracts have contract numbers


Mine has but no idea how it was generated. It was only renewed in May so wherever it came from its recent.


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in the real estate brokerage business, 
contract don't need numbers just print in the back of the contract all the clauses that you think it will protect you and make sure you mention any maintenance below 500 AED you take care of and anything above it the LL takes care of it, even if he has a maintenance contract that will not cover spare parts and believe me it can be a nightmare if you didn't mention it.
Also you must mention if you want to leave before the end of the year LL will deduct two months and refund the remaining amount.
Also you need to mention that the tenancy contract is renewable not only for one year.

Most of all try to do everything in his place so you know where he lives and make sure he lives in Dubai not abroad.

If you need any further assistance let me know.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Johnmason.. since your in real estate business, could you please advise if tenancy contract template has changed? I had heard sometime back that RERA has introduced a new contract. I have to renew my apartment lease (i am a landlord) and historically we have used the facilities of typing centre instead of broker where the forms have been easily available and you just type in the specifics to your unit and t&cs and you are good to go.

Is it still the case or do we have to look for new template? i am unable to find it anywhere online.


----------

